# Hello



## Helen (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

Just thought I'd poke my head above the parapet and say hi!

Looks like a pretty cool forum- I'm looking forward to some good discussions/ advice/ etc. from you all.

I am currently on a comprehensive martial arts course focussing mainly on Wado Karate and Kickboxing, but also giving extra courses in Escrima (which I love), sport samurai and a range of others.

So yeah... that's me 

Hope to hear from some of you old hands!

Helen


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 27, 2005)

Helen said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just thought I'd poke my head above the parapet and say hi!
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the forum! When you say kickboxing, what, exactly does that entail, if you don't mind? :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome! We've got some Wado-ryu discussion happening here and there across the board right now.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome and hello You'll find plenty of decussion here.
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Helen,

Welcome to the Board 

Any questions, Just ask~!

~Tess


----------



## MJS (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to the board Helen! 

We also have a great Women Marial Artists forum. I look forward to your posts. We're a friendly bunch here so if you have any questions feel free to ask. (and if you're _really _lucky you may get a bunny...of sorts)


----------



## twayman (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome, I'm new too. :ultracool


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Oct 27, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Welcome to the board Helen!
> 
> We also have a great Women Marial Artists forum. I look forward to your posts. We're a friendly bunch here so if you have any questions feel free to ask. (and if you're _really _lucky you may get a *bunny*...of sorts)


 
Wabbit?


----------



## mantis (Oct 27, 2005)

i dont know if they offered you "bunnies" and pancakes yet... anything to drink? umm.. yah welcome  enjoy posting  p.s. for those with bunnies and pancakes, arent those evil creatures called "rabbits" instead of bunnies.. just checking


----------



## Gemini (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Helen! Welcome to MT! 



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> i dont know if they offered you "bunnies" and pancakes yet... anything to drink?


 
Ah, yes. Our courtesy member should be along shortly bearing "unique" gifts. 

Don't worry, you're safe. He's a good egg!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Helen!  Welcome Aboard and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome, Helen! Glad to have you visit.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Helen!  Welcome to the forum.  Pay no attention to the egg-derisive comments you may hear here (Hear, Hear!)

First, I love your av.  By far, one of my most favorite scifi flicks ever.  Ah, The Diva...

Anyway:


			
				Helen said:
			
		

> sport samurai


I would like to hear more about this.  It sounds very cool.



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> i dont know if they offered you "bunnies" and pancakes yet... anything to drink? umm.. yah welcome enjoy posting p.s. for those with bunnies and pancakes, arent those evil creatures called "rabbits" instead of bunnies.. just checking


 
No bunnies tonight.  Here, instead is a Samurai cat guarding the Kwampaku's pancakes.

Enjoy yourself here, Helen


----------



## Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Hi Helen! Welcome to MT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*groan

The puns on this forum are getting egg-scruciating!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 27, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Our courtesy member should be along shortly bearing "unique" gifts.


 
Hold it, hold it.  'Courtesy member'?  Sounds like I ride in the short palaquin or something.

Gosh!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Hold it, hold it.  'Courtesy member'?  Sounds like I ride in the short palaquin or something.
> 
> Gosh!



Actually, it sounds like we rent you out or something


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 27, 2005)

oh, I see...that's really no better, is it?

Ok...*sigh*...I'll behave.

:mrtoilet:


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Helen from the UK 

Enjoy the forum


----------



## masherdong (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi!  Welcome to MT!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Helen :wavey: & welcome to MartialTalk!  

I hope you enjoy exploring the different areas we have, & best wishes on your MA journey. :asian:


----------



## Helen (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the welcomes people. I'm actually staying at my parents' for a while, so am not really able to answer properly. How rude am I?!?!

I don't really have too much time to post at the moment- I feel really bad given that you were all so nice, but I have a lot of family stuff happening right now. I promise I'll be back soon though- after that sort of welcome, how could I not!!

Many thanks,

Helen


----------



## Kempogeek (Nov 4, 2005)

Helen said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the welcomes people. I'm actually staying at my parents' for a while, so am not really able to answer properly. How rude am I?!?!
> 
> I don't really have too much time to post at the moment- I feel really bad given that you were all so nice, but I have a lot of family stuff happening right now. I promise I'll be back soon though- after that sort of welcome, how could I not!!
> 
> ...


Hi Helen and a belated welcome. No problem. We all have things happening in our lives. I hope everything will work out. Chime in when you can. We'll be here waiting. .......Steve


----------

